# can someone help



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I am confused about all the different levels of immigration levels. I have a residente temporal and I want to be permanent. My goal is to get citizenship here in Mexico. I live in Bucerias. Is there anyone around the area that could help me with this>


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surfrider said:


> I am confused about all the different levels of immigration levels. I have a residente temporal and I want to be permanent. My goal is to get citizenship here in Mexico. I live in Bucerias. Is there anyone around the area that could help me with this>


If your goal is citizenship, I suggest you talk to the Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores (SRE). The information you receive will be more reliable than anything any one here tells you.

Having said that, I can tell you that when I talked to them last week, they told me I needed 5 years on an FM-2/Inmigrante/Residente Permanente. They do not count time on an FM-3/No-inmigrante. I am not sure about Residente Temporal.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> If your goal is citizenship, I suggest you talk to the Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores (SRE). The information you receive will be more reliable than anything any one here tells you.
> 
> Having said that, I can tell you that when I talked to them last week, they told me I needed 5 years on an FM-2/Inmigrante/Residente Permanente. They do not count time on an FM-3/No-inmigrante. I am not sure about Residente Temporal.


http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+caracteristicas&cd=1&hl=es-419&ct=clnk&gl=mx

Here is the new characteristics that classify INM visas.

Residente Temporal Rentista is classified as Inmigrante, only Residente Permanente is classified as Inmigrado now. If the SRE stated Inmigrante and Inmigrado counts towards 5 years living in Mexico then I presume 4 years on a RT Rentista and 1 year on a RP is 5 years.

I read you can apply 6 months before the 5 years at SRE. I also read you have to prove you have not been out of the country more than 6 months in the last 2 years of living in Mexico before applying for citizenship. Also you have to keep your nose clean with the police and courts.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

Just spoke with SRE last week about this. 

1. Five years FM-2 or inmigrado, if you have less than 5 years on your permanente (which applies to everyone) they wany you to go to immigration and get a copy of your last FM-2 to demonstrate 5 years.
2. CURP
3. Certified birth certificate apostilled and translated
4. Sworn letter showing your time out of the country in the last two years.
5. Letter from state officials you are not a criminal.
6. Federal letter that you are not a criminal
7. Speak spanish
8. If you are under 60 take a history test.
9. Show you are integrated in the culture, calling you maid your Mexican friend does not qualify.
10. Of course multiple copies of everything


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Google translation:


"Residence Naturalization letter



Legal Affairs Directorate



This document is issued to foreigners who can prove residence in national territory with the migratory status of migrant or immigrant ( or book type fotocredencial FM2 ) , at least during the last five years immediately preceding the date of your request.

R E Q U R S I T O S
One. Be an adult and exercising their civil rights ;

Two . Original and copy of the application DNN - 3, which should be completed in typescript or black ink and print clearly ;

Three . Showing original and two photocopies of all pages of the current immigration document with the quality of immigrant or immigrant, issued by the Interior Ministry , with which the applicant attesting to their legal stay (Art. 14 RLN ) , consequently , residence in the country for five years immediately preceding the date of the application , which must have a minimum validity of six months after the filing of the application , which will show the Single Population Register ( CURP ) ;

Four. Present a certified copy and two photocopies of foreign birth certificate issued by the Civil Registry office , duly legalized by the Mexican diplomatic or consular representative of the place of issue or , if the competent authority apostilled and translated into Spanish by an expert authorized by the judiciary of any federal entity of the country. It may relax this requirement an applicant who has been granted refugee status by the Ministry of the Interior ( COMAR ) ;

Five . Original and two photocopies of all pages of foreign passport or , if applicable , the identity and travel document , valid ;

Six . Submit a letter under oath , which clearly indicates the number of exits and entries made ​​to and from the country within two years prior to the filing of the application , for the computation of absences , referred to Article 21 of the Nationality Law , (enclose two copies ) ;

Seven . Provide proof or certificate of no criminal record issued by a competent authority at the federal and local levels depending on the place of residence , in original and photocopy ;

Eight . Evidence that can speak Spanish , who knows the history of the country and is integrated into the national culture.

Nine. Submit two photographs equal . recent color passport size (4.5 x 3.5 cm . ) with white background , front, without glasses , uncovered head ;

Ten . Submit proof of payment of allowances , in orig .

See costs and times.

Procedure of payment of electronic media for Nationality and Naturalization

NOTE : To prove the statement made in section III of article 19 of the law of nationality, those interested in obtaining Mexican nationality by naturalization shall apply a questionnaire on culture and general history of Mexico , for this purpose is recommended as the literature book " Minimum New Mexico History " ( condensed version ) published by El Colegio de Mexico , or study guide that can be downloaded at the following link: study Guide, and will be effective from 1st July 2009."


trm-nat-Naturalizacion_Carta de naturalización por residencia


"Carta de naturalización por residencia



Dirección General de Asuntos Jurídicos



Este documento se expide a los extranjeros que acrediten una residencia en territorio nacional con la calidad migratoria de inmigrante o inmigrado (FM2 tipo libreta ó fotocredencial), cuando menos durante los últimos cinco años inmediatos anteriores a la fecha de su solicitud.

R E Q U I S I T O S
1. Ser mayor de edad y en uso de sus derechos civiles;
2. Presentar original y copia de la solicitud DNN-3, la cual deberá llenarse a máquina o a mano con tinta negra y letra de molde legible;
3. Exhibir original y dos fotocopias de todas las páginas del documento migratorio vigente con la calidad de inmigrante o inmigrado, expedido por la Secretaría de Gobernación, con el que el interesado acredite su legal estancia (Art. 14 RLN), en consecuencia, la residencia en el país durante cinco años inmediatos anteriores a la fecha de la solicitud, el cual deberá tener una vigencia mínima de seis meses, posteriores a la presentación de la solicitud, del que se desprenda la Clave Única de Registro de Población (CURP);
4. Entregar copia certificada y dos fotocopias del acta de nacimiento extranjera, expedida por la oficina del Registro Civil correspondiente, debidamente legalizada por el representante diplomático o consular mexicano del lugar de su expedición o, en su caso apostillada por la autoridad competente, así como traducida al español por perito traductor autorizado por el Poder Judicial de cualquier entidad federativa del territorio nacional. Se podrá exceptuar de este requisito al solicitante que haya sido reconocido como refugiado, por la Secretaría de Gobernación (COMAR);
5. Presentar original y dos fotocopias de todas las páginas del pasaporte extranjero o, en su caso, del documento de identidad y viaje, vigentes;
6. Presentar una carta, bajo protesta de decir verdad, en el que se señale con claridad el número de salidas y entradas que ha realizado del y hacia el país en el término de dos años anteriores a la presentación de la solicitud, para el cómputo de ausencias, a que se refiere el artículo 21 de la Ley de Nacionalidad, (acompañar dos fotocopias);
7. Entregar constancia o certificado de no antecedentes penales expedido por autoridad competente a nivel federal y local dependiendo del lugar de su residencia, en original y fotocopia;
8. Acreditar que sabe hablar español, que conoce la historia del país y que está integrado a la cultura nacional.
9. Entregar dos fotografías iguales,. recientes a color, tamaño pasaporte (4.5 x 3.5 cms.), con fondo blanco, de frente, sin anteojos, cabeza descubierta;
10. Presentar el comprobante del pago de derechos correspondiente, en original.



Ver costos y tiempos.

Procedimiento de Pago de Derechos medios electrónicos para Nacionalidad y Naturalización

NOTA: Para acreditar lo señalado en la fracción III del artículo 19 de la ley de nacionalidad, a los interesados en obtener la nacionalidad mexicana por naturalización se les aplicará un cuestionario sobre cultura e historia general de México, para tal efecto se recomienda como bibliografía el libro de “Nueva Historia Mínima de México” (versión condensada), publicado por El Colegio de México, o bien, la Guía de estudio que puede ser descargado en el siguiente link: Guía de Estudio, y estará vigente a partir del 1° de julio de 2009."


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Not sure if the 6 months is correct it may be less I just went through it but did not worry about it as I had less than 2 months in 2 years.
Go to the SRE site, it gives you the procedure which is pretty simple but is all about timing. You can do it easily without a lawyer and if you are over 60 there is no test.
The trick is to first get your apostilled and translated birth certificate then go to DF to Coyoacan to get your federal police record , get the local police record from the local forensic office and write a letter showing all your entrances and exits out of the country in the last 24 months.
Follow exactly all the intructions on the site re number of copies, what needs to be translated etc..
The hang up comes with your name if you are a woman . 
First of all all the first and last names on your birth certificate, passport and your visas have to be exactly the same if they are not you need an affidavit from the consulate translated by a court translator that you are the same person.
You have a choice of names after that you can keep your last name or add your mother´s ast name. If you are a woman it can get a little togher if you ar married or divorced..as your current name does not match your birth record so an affidavit wil do it.,
Once you hav all the papers together including the photos call 333 614 0265 in Guadalajara ext 4158 4160 41 66 make an appointment to review all the papers once they say everything is correct if they have the time you can say you would like to pay the fee go and pay go back with the receipt. At that time you can take the test if you are not 60 (you can study the 200 questions ahead of time from the standardized test from the site) and they will take your application.
They say it takes between 4 to 6 months to hear back and you can check the progress on the computer. I got mine in 3 months.

Important all papers police records and apostilled documents must be current which means not over 3 months old(that is where the timing is important) You need your apostilled and translated birth certificate and copies before you can go to Mexico ot to the local forensic office so get that first.

Call them about any questions you may have.
Good luck


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

For me being married to a Mexican National I can apply after 2 years of legal residency.

It states your current INM visa must be vigilant for 6 months more before you apply, but with a Residente Permanente that now would not be a problem. Also with the old Inmigrado visa it would not be a problem as no yearly renewals were needed. The old Inmigrante visas would be the ones they are referring to, I suspect.

Three. ".... which the applicant attesting to their legal stay (Art. 14 RLN ) , consequently , residence in the country for five years immediately preceding the date of the application." 

Immediately I presumes means a couple of months or less.


----------

